# Is It Wrong To Curse Someone?



## Guitarhero (Jul 16, 2011)

Who stands for evil?  Serious question.  *Can a christian curse the actions, motives and schemes of an evil person* or should one just pray that G-d show that person mercy in hopes they will repent?  If you have scriptures, please provide.


----------



## plainj (Jul 17, 2011)

Good question. I've always wondered this too especially when you see people do evil things. I would think that you pray that spirit out of the person because it's the spirit of the devil that makes them do the evil that they do, right? Reading through Deuteronomy 27:11-26, people curse themselves with their sins. Gen 12:3 comes to mind also: I will curse him who curses you. So I would think you rebuke the spirit instead of cursing the person.
Interested in seeing other responses.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 17, 2011)

According to my coworker who is very religious, yes. She says that you need to pray for this person.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 17, 2011)

*According to Deuteronomy 28 a person has choices. You choose blessings or curses. Now if they are evil and wicked, they are already living under a curse anyways so why do you feel the need to tell them? If you are living under a curse you will definately know. Now the question you pose leads me to believe some type of charismatic witchcraft is going on. Charismatic is prevailant in the church. Christian are commanded to love their enemies. We are under the New Covenant the Old Covenant has been fulfilled when Jesus Christ took all of our sins upon Himself when He hung on the cross. It's finished.*


----------



## wednesday (Jul 18, 2011)

I would say yes, it is wrong. What right do we have to curse anyone when we have been saved by God's grace alone. Many Christians like to condemn others when they do wrong instead of praying for them. Truth is without Jesus we are all condemned. Romans 8:1.


----------



## Crown (Jul 18, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Who stands for evil?  Serious question.  Can a christian curse the actions, motives and schemes of an evil person or should one just pray that G-d show that person mercy in hopes they will repent?  If you have scriptures, please provide.



Yes, it is wrong!
Because you can be cursing a child of Yahweh not already revealed.
Because only Him knows the heart.
Because Christ tells to love the enemies and pray for them, not curse them.

Curse is a big word. Why not just reprehend and pray at the same time?

An example :
  [FONT=&quot]Ju. [FONT=&quot]1.9[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Yet Michael the archangel, when contending with the devil he disputed about the body of Moses, durst not bring against him a railing accusation, but said, The Lord rebuke thee.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## makeupgirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, it's wrong.  We don't really have the right to curse anyone else for their actions.  Check this out:

Matt 5:44 But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you;

Romans 12:9-21

*9*Let love be genuine. Abhor what is evil; hold fast to what is good. *10*Love one another with brotherly affection. Outdo one another in showing honor. *11*Do not be slothful in zeal, be fervent in spirit,g serve the Lord. *12*Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer. *13*Contribute to the needs of the saints and seek to show hospitality.
*14**Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse them.* *15*Rejoice with those who rejoice, weep with those who weep. *16*Live in harmony with one another. Do not be haughty, but associate with the lowly.h Never be wise in your own sight. *17**Repay no one evil for evil, but give thought to do what is honorable in the sight of all.* *18*If possible, so far as it depends on you, live peaceably with all. *19**Beloved, never avenge yourselves, but leave iti to the wrath of God, for it is written, “Vengeance is mine, I will repay, says the Lord.” 20*To the contrary, “if your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink; for by so doing you will heap burning coals on his head.” *21*Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 18, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Yep, it's wrong. We don't really have the right to curse anyone else for their actions. Check this out:
> 
> Matt 5:44 But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you;
> 
> ...


 
In total agreement and great scriptures.

I believe these scriptures are helpful to the body of Christ b/c anger, unforgiveness, and hatred in one's heart is like cancer to the soul. You will not be able to move forward and the little good that is left within will eventually be consumed and outweighed by all the anger, hurt, unforgiveness, etc.

It will be in our best interest to cast our cares upon the Lord and let Him deal with the individual.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 18, 2011)

moonglowdiva said:


> *According to Deuteronomy 28 a person has choices. You choose blessings or curses. Now if they are evil and wicked, they are already living under a curse anyways so why do you feel the need to tell them? If you are living under a curse you will definately know. Now the question you pose leads me to believe some type of charismatic witchcraft is going on. Charismatic is prevailant in the church. Christian are commanded to love their enemies. We are under the New Covenant the Old Covenant has been fulfilled when Jesus Christ took all of our sins upon Himself when He hung on the cross. It's finished.*



No,  I'm catholic.  But let me explain.  Not cursing someone to hell but condemning their acts and nullifying them, their schemes, their thoughts, their "witchcraft" etc. they use against others.  There's seriously someone I just need to "curse" this way.  It's not cursing their lives but cursing their actions, mindset etc....if I should.  Rebuking is another thing which I do understand.  But if you curse the schemes and actions of others that are meant for harm against the innocent, etc., is that wrong?  Do we have the authority?  I don't think that having compassion means being a sucker.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 18, 2011)

PinkPebbles said:


> In total agreement and great scriptures.
> 
> I believe these scriptures are helpful to the body of Christ b/c anger, unforgiveness, and hatred in one's heart is like cancer to the soul. You will not be able to move forward and the little good that is left within will eventually be consumed and outweighed by all the anger, hurt, unforgiveness, etc.
> 
> It will be in our best interest to cast our cares upon the Lord and let Him deal with the individual.



Not cursing in that sense but cursing their evil schemes. This is not about anger and unforgiveness, it's about protection from THEIR evil.  For example, to curse the plans they wish to work out for evil.  Of course I pray for people, in compassion.



makeupgirl said:


> Yep, it's wrong.  We don't really have the right to curse anyone else for their actions.  Check this out:
> 
> Matt 5:44 But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you;
> 
> ...


*


Again, not putting harm on another...but cursing their actions as evil, pronouncing them and rebuking them as evil and nullifying them?  I've seen others do that and here on LHCF.  I understand why they did it.    But is this the justification or should we just ignore it and simply pray that G-d removes it?

Matthew 18:18

18 “Truly I tell you, whatever you bind on earth will be[e] bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be[f] loosed in heaven.

Between resisting evil and having the devil flee, in silence and patience, living the faith, if there a point in spiritual warfare for exorcism of sorts?  I'd think that when we wear St. Benedicts' medal, it's a protection and exorcism of sorts.  Simply ask G-d to bind them or do we bind such in Jesus' name and authority at times?  How would you distinguish those times?*


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 18, 2011)

Crown said:


> Yes, it is wrong!
> Because you can be cursing a child of Yahweh not already revealed.
> Because only Him knows the heart.
> Because Christ tells to love the enemies and pray for them, not curse them.
> ...



Perhaps the word should be rebuke.  I beg everyone to reread the OP, please!!!  It's about the ACTIONS, SCHEMES, EVIL THOUGHTS...not the actual human being.  For that focus, I'm all open to ideas...but not as long as people think I'm attempting to curse harm into another's life.  Please reread.  I'm wondering if people are looking at this from a witch's perspective?  I don't dabble in that.  Not a hex, nothing of the sort.  This is asking whether we have the authority to remove that rock in the road by the power of Christ.  Of course, we pray.  But do we have that authority?  

Y'all, please reread and get back to me on that focus...not the one you misunderstood.  That was not my intent.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 18, 2011)

Crown said:


> Yes, it is wrong!
> Because you can be cursing a child of Yahweh not already revealed.
> Because only Him knows the heart.
> Because Christ tells to love the enemies and pray for them, not curse them.
> ...



Ok, this is more in line with what I'm asking.  See, we have a prayer to St. Michael the Archangel:  

Saint Michael the Archangel,
defend us in battle.
Be our protection against the wickedness and snares of the devil.
May God rebuke him, we humbly pray;
*and do Thou, O Prince of the Heavenly Host -
by the Divine Power of God -
cast into hell, satan and all the evil spirits,*
who roam throughout the world seeking the ruin of souls.

Amen. 

-----------------------------------

When we were given the authority in Jesus' name to cast out devils...I thought it was literally?  Does this better explain what I mean?



And Shimmie, get in here!  I've seen you do it a time or two.  What is the difference between cursing the plans and actions and rebuking them?


----------



## CoilyFields (Jul 18, 2011)

@Guitarhero
I think most of us misunderstood what you were saying about cursing someone. Im still trying to make sure I understand correctly what you mean.

Do we literally have the power to cast out demons from unbelievers? Yes

Do we have the power to rebuke satan? I think this is a mis-used phrase. The Bible says that God will rebuke the devourer for our sakes (so at my church we say, "satan, the Lord rebukes you!") if someone else has input I'd be happy to hear it on this matter.

Do we have the spiritual power to stop the evil plans of of the enemy and those who choose to follow his lead? Yes. Spiritaul warfare is so very real! Our weapons are mighty in God to the pulling down of strongholds, we dont wrestle against flesh and blood but against principalities etc. But as usual, we must study to learn the proper way to wage war, whether its against a stronghold in your life, a trap of the enemy, or a person devising evil against you. 

I guess I wouldnt use the word curse because it puts one in the mind of condemning a person to hell rather than appealing to God in laborious spiritual warfare for good to prevail by using His Word concerning the situation. LIke Jesus did when tempted by satan, he used the Word of God to fight...overcoming evil with good.

(Sorry I dont have the scriptures I mentioned above, I hate to misquote and can't check them right now)


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 18, 2011)

CoilyFields said:


> @Guitarhero
> I think most of us misunderstood what you were saying about cursing someone. Im still trying to make sure I understand correctly what you mean.
> 
> Do we literally have the power to cast out demons from unbelievers? Yes
> ...




Thanks, you can imagine how I'm reading these responses...like    I guess it's "rebuke?"   I don't quite know how you all will frame things and I try to approximate it.  FAIL.  Not condemn to hell.  I've thought about it a bit and in my catholic faith with out sacramentals, we do the same thing but in a little different way.  If I wear a St. Benedict's medal and pray for protection, it's like putting a wedge in the evil machine of another who would use it against me.  For protection.  I have to be so very careful about how I phrase questions on here.  Sorry if anyone thought I was trying to condemn somebody to hell...believe me, I don't have to do that at all.  They are well on their way themselves.  I have said prayers that promise to bring people to repentance at sometime in their lives.  So, I've got that covered.  I'm so concerned about the traits and effects they are having on a host of people around them.  It's unreal!!!  I mean, endless attacks!  

I talked to my priest about it and he reminded me to have faith that G-d loves us and protects us.  Check.  Staying prayed up.  Check.  I have my medals and  novenas.  Check.  But wondering if it is necessary to rebuke them directly (not to their face or anything).  I guess that, with all that in place, I'm taking an active position.  But it's just the little point of 'cursing their evil plans' to fail to come to fruition.  Shrugs.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Not cursing in that sense but cursing their evil schemes. This is not about anger and unforgiveness, it's about protection from THEIR evil. For example, to curse the plans they wish to work out for evil. Of course I pray for people, in compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't know.  But I don't believe that Matt 18:18 is the right scripture as far as evil or good for that matter.  


Christ in heaven ratifies what is done in His name and in obedience to His Word on earth. In both Matthew 16:19 and 18:18, the syntax of the Greek text makes the meaning clear. What you bind on earth will have already been bound in heaven. What you loose on earth will have already been loosed in heaven. In other words, Jesus in heaven looses the authority of His Word as it goes forth on earth for the fulfillment of its purpose. (source - http://www.gotquestions.org/binding-loosing.html)

As far as the St Benedict metal goes, I don't know anything about that. If we need a piece of jewelry to provide protection, then what do we need God for?  

Just pray.  Pray that the Lord will provide you with the answers you seek, however, let it be according to his will.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 18, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> I don't know.  But I don't believe that Matt 18:18 is the right scripture as far as evil or good for that matter.
> 
> 
> Christ in heaven ratifies what is done in His name and in obedience to His Word on earth. In both Matthew 16:19 and 18:18, the syntax of the Greek text makes the meaning clear. What you bind on earth will have already been bound in heaven. What you loose on earth will have already been loosed in heaven. In other words, Jesus in heaven looses the authority of His Word as it goes forth on earth for the fulfillment of its purpose. (source - http://www.gotquestions.org/binding-loosing.html)
> ...



Thank, Makeupgirl.  There's a point of worry and a point of faith and peace...and I want to do what is necessary but not get to the point of worrying or worse, fretting.  RE: "jewelry,"  it's not like that lol.  Grace comes from G-d but He uses the material.  Consider annointing oil or water?


----------



## CoilyFields (Jul 18, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Thanks, you can imagine how I'm reading these responses...like  I guess it's "rebuke?" I don't quite know how you all will frame things and I try to approximate it. FAIL. Not condemn to hell. I've thought about it a bit and in my catholic faith with out sacramentals, we do the same thing but in a little different way. If I wear a St. Benedict's medal and pray for protection, it's like putting a wedge in the evil machine of another who would use it against me. For protection. I have to be so very careful about how I phrase questions on here. Sorry if anyone thought I was trying to condemn somebody to hell...believe me, I don't have to do that at all. They are well on their way themselves. I have said prayers that promise to bring people to repentance at sometime in their lives. So, I've got that covered. *I'm so concerned about the traits and effects they are having on a host of people around them. It's unreal!!! I mean, endless attacks! *
> 
> I talked to my priest about it and he reminded me to have faith that G-d loves us and protects us. Check. Staying prayed up. Check. I have my medals and novenas. Check. But wondering if it is necessary to rebuke them directly (not to their face or anything). I guess that, with all that in place, I'm taking an active position. But it's just the little point of 'cursing their evil plans' to fail to come to fruition. Shrugs.


 
LOL, yeah a lot can get "lost in translation". But since it seems we are on the same page I encourage you to go into spriritual warfare mode when the bolded happens. God has granted us power and many of us sit on it...letting the enemy run roughshod over our lives or on those around us. But if God didn't want and EXPECT us to use our power to overcome evil...he wouldn't have given it to us. (As long as we are acting according to His Word) Girl you better stand in the gap for those whom God has placed a burden on your heart and go to WAR against the evil machinations of satan and people being used by him.  

There was a point in my life where I had to get down and dirty and use all of my spiritual weapons. I had fought with my words and anger and the tools of humans, but when all of that failed...I could only turn to God and dig deep to discover exactly how this power imparted to me really worked...and the battle wasn't fought the way I thought it would be. To be effective I HAD to know what God said on the matter, I HAD to fast and pray, I had to CONTINUE until I saw a change. Using every weapon in my arsenal. Just as what is born of spirit is spirit, these evil actions are born of a spirit (principalities and wickedness) and must be fought in the spiritual realm. Victory is already yours sis, take it! You were born to win!


----------



## plainj (Jul 18, 2011)

CoilyFields said:


> There was a point in my life where I had to get down and dirty and use all of my spiritual weapons. I had fought with my words and anger and the tools of humans, but when all of that failed...I could only turn to God and dig deep to discover exactly how this power imparted to me really worked...and the battle wasn't fought the way I thought it would be. To be effective I HAD to know what God said on the matter, I HAD to fast and pray, I had to CONTINUE until I saw a change. Using every weapon in my arsenal. Just as what is born of spirit is spirit, these evil actions are born of a spirit (principalities and wickedness) and must be fought in the spiritual realm. Victory is already yours sis, take it! You were born to win!


This is great. I would love to hear and learn more about exactly what you did. I have a few books on spiritual warfare but would love to know other people's experiences on it.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 19, 2011)

Guitarhero,

Romans 12:14 says "Bless them which persecute you: bless, and *curse not*."


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 19, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Guitarhero,
> 
> Romans 12:14 says "Bless them which persecute you: bless, and *curse not*."



Ah Pooh, I rather explained the misunderstanding here...it's not like that and I'm not advocating cursing/swearing at someone...  I wish people would reread the OP and the subsequent posts because I was asking if you should focus on rebuking/cursing the evil schemes of a bad person.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 19, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Ah Pooh, I rather explained the misunderstanding here...it's not like that and I'm not advocating cursing/swearing at someone...  I wish people would reread the OP and the subsequent posts because I was asking if you should focus on rebuking/cursing the evil schemes of a bad person.



Okay. I knew you weren't advocating cursing/swearing at someone. I focused more on the last part of your post about providing a scripture rather than actually answering your question. Sorry. I would say no, you should not focus on cursing or rebuking schemes of an evil person. Most of the time when you do, it adds more fuel to their fire.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jul 20, 2011)

plainj said:


> This is great. I would love to hear and learn more about exactly what you did. I have a few books on spiritual warfare but would love to know other people's experiences on it.


 

Well it was a pretty turbulant time for me but in a nutshell this is the method of warfare that I followed. (It was simply inspired by the Holy Ghost and looking back I would definately use it again!).

1. Repented for trying it my way and asked God to help me fulfil HIS will in the situation.

2. Studied Fasting...then fasted to hear clearly from God on how to proceed. (during this fast I not only was sensitive to the Holy Ghost but I received tons of prophecies and revelations concerning the situation straight from God-many of which I didn't wanna face).

3. Then I studied prayer...then prayed. I had never been one to pray for longer than a few minutes but I knew this wasn't going to cut it so I studied HOW to/not to pray and What to pray for...we must always pray according to the will of God. In Psalms it talks about God putting desires in our hearts so HE can fulfil them...so I prayed that HE give me the right desires so that HE could fulfil them.

4. Which lead me to finding out EVERYTHING that the Bible had to say on THE problem and THE solution. Deductive reasoning lead me not only to learn about the larger situation but also the ones embedded in it. (FOr instance, due to the situation I was depressed, and I had to study what God said about my psychological/emotional state and encourage myself DAILY with those scriptures) I studied and memorized scriptures...hung pertinant ones on my wall to remind me at work etc.

5. I had to be purged. During this whole time I was asking God to show me to me. If one looked at the situation from the outside it seemed that I was totally not to blame but knowing I am not perfect I asked God to reveal my shortcomings and my role in the problem. Once he did, I...Studied what the Bible said about it and added those actions to my daily life and to my prayers. (For example, I was selfish and after studying, to conquer this I made it a point to do something extra nice for a random person and to do something good for the person who was causing the problem, yup, that was hard but what good is studying if you dont put it into action?)

6. Then I studied spiritual warfare in the Bible. I had done my bootcamp and was ready for the battlefield. Everyday I would spend about 2 hrs in prayer and worship, being lead by the Holy Ghost on what to pray. It was focused on the above mentioned issues I had studied but often He took me to other places having me pray for others that had nothing to do with me. I also exercised the power that the Bible told me I had against the enemey in prayer.

Theres probebely so much that Im leaving out but the basic foundation is to study and pray the will of God. I got tons of notebooks full of topics I needed a better understanding of before I could go before God. *In my preacher voice* "How many of you know that the enemy likes it when we dont know the word of God? Its the only offensive weapon we have and he loves when we come to war unprepared!"

During my warfare I had to do what Guitarhero was asking in the OP. For example, I prayed that God would close the mouths of those speaking against me (and also that they would repent and be closer to him lol). I found out I had the right to ask that from a scripture in Psalms. 

And you know what yall...so many of those righteous requests have come to pass! And Im believing God for the rest. (This took my relationship and faith to another level!) I had been saved for as long as I could remember but I had NEVER had to put into action the things I had "hear about". God is faithful to His Word!


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 20, 2011)

CoilyFields said:


> Well it was a pretty turbulant time for me but in a nutshell this is the method of warfare that I followed. (It was simply inspired by the Holy Ghost and looking back I would definately use it again!).
> 
> ...
> 2. Studied Fasting...then fasted to hear clearly from God on how to proceed. *(during this fast I not only was sensitive to the Holy Ghost but I received tons of prophecies and revelations concerning the situation straight from God-many of which I didn't wanna face).
> ...



G-d warned me months ago and I am so giving and take people's word (hey, it's my culture) as their true word and expect them to uphold it, I didn't take the action I needed.  Never thought it would come to this.  Now I am putting on my big business panties.  Demons roar, stamp their feet, cry foul...but G-d's people are victorious.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 22, 2011)

Luckily, those evil plans were thwarted!  Thanks be to G-d!


----------



## plainj (Jul 24, 2011)

OMGoodness, Coilyfields. Thank you. So encouraging. So helpful. Very wise. Copying for reference. Thank you deeply! 





CoilyFields said:


> Well it was a pretty turbulant time for me but in a nutshell this is the method of warfare that I followed. (It was simply inspired by the Holy Ghost and looking back I would definately use it again!).
> 
> 1. Repented for trying it my way and asked God to help me fulfil HIS will in the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## plainj (Jul 24, 2011)

GuitarHero, fight, girl, fight!! God is right there in the battle with you. Thank God for victory!! He is an awesome God!


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 24, 2011)

With what I have to do now, I'm afraid somebody is going to die of shock because they are in a very bad place...not anybody else's fault but their own.  It's like I have to go about this legal business to protect myself and they are at their weakest, not going to be expecting this at all.  It's a hard call.  I'd rather protect myself within the law than not to, thinking they are weak.  That's part of the manipulation and they strike.  And I'm not in a very good spiritual state today at all.  Maybe by church this evening....sigh.


----------

